# Damas Poket Watch



## jil14 (Aug 22, 2009)

my father give to me a DAMAS pocket watch. It is a military pocket watch.GS/TP,46505 numbers and arrow marking. this watch have a funny history. a German jailler officer give to him in exange of eggs during the 1944 summer.this officer told him that he bring it on a British soldier.

i'm looking for the produce date, the manufacture, which has been distributed?

is it possible to find the british soldier who receive this watch?

thanks

gilles,

http://picasaweb.google.fr/gillesbauduin/DamasPocketWatch?authkey=Gv1sRgCLqyzN-cw6id-wE&feat=directlink


----------

